# test 4x5 build



## mysteryscribe (Jul 18, 2006)

this is the first shot from a 4x5 I just built with a kodak 3a lens,,
During one of the failed test I had a much sharper image I think I misjudged the distance. The 4x5 does not have a rangefinder and I can't focus on the ground glass in so bright a light and it is just too hot for a hood so I gonna live with this for now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is this better terri... and please delete that other thing. now I have people trying to explain ps to me like I would ever pay money for a digital program.... lol


----------



## PNA (Jul 18, 2006)

How about a shot of the 4X5 you built.....


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2006)

I want to see the new camera, too!  

This is much better, Charlie!  This is showing your soul, bay-bay!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 18, 2006)

yes its that section on the left of the pictures


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> yes its that section on the left of the pictures


So dark and scary.     

Ain't buying it.    

Looking forward to seeing the new cam!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 18, 2006)

just a big ole teddy bear for you but just ask some of the others here lol... black of heart and soul


----------



## JamesD (Jul 18, 2006)

Charlie, I also want to see the new camera.  However, I think you oughtta take pictures of each one of your cameras, and put them on here.  And... you should take these pictures _with_ your cameras. :mrgreen:   Show us what we're missing out on!


----------



## PNA (Jul 19, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> Charlie, I also want to see the new camera. However, I think you oughtta take pictures of each one of your cameras, and put them on here. And... you should take these pictures _with_ your cameras. :mrgreen: Show us what we're missing out on!


 
I second the motion!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 19, 2006)

If there isn't a "me and my camera(s)" thread, someone should start one.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 19, 2006)

see cursed camera thread for pics of this beast.  and a shot with it.  Mutha still has a small light leak.


----------



## terri (Jul 19, 2006)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> If there isn't a "me and my camera(s)" thread, someone should start one.


This could result in TPF bandwidth issues, if you started it, Matt.


----------

